# Su-27 Carrier Landing Abort



## Matt308 (Apr 7, 2010)

Finally the cobra maneuver has proven itself...

Awesome aborted landing on a Russian carrier. [VIDEO]


----------



## The Basket (Apr 8, 2010)

That is cool

The loss of speed didnt phase the Flanker at all and looked in full control.

Why the pilot would do that...typical Russian crazy!

I wonder if the Flanker caught a very strong gust which made it bolt...but the sea state looked very calm...or the pilot overcooked the abort...maybe with the ski jump you have to lift the nose but that was a bit much.


----------



## Torch (Apr 8, 2010)

Wow, some good thrust working there.


----------



## jugggo (Apr 8, 2010)

What would of happend if that tail hook actually caught the wire LMAO


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 8, 2010)

Hard to say what went on there. he appeared to have the landing made but then pitched up to an extremely high AOA and added power - perhaps he was told to abort?


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 8, 2010)

Maybe he's lucky the tailhook didnt snag... looks like at the attitude, he would have slammed down pretty had.


----------



## Glider (Apr 8, 2010)

It looked as if he might have thought that he was coming in too low. The power was applied and pitch up started before he reached the deck and that seemed to let him hold the altitude but it was a little scary.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 8, 2010)

A little scary? Notice the tail hook bounces twice right over the wire. Lucky bastard he is.


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 8, 2010)

I'll say!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 14, 2010)

Very lucky!! 


Wheels


----------

